# How much do you think it would cost to license a song for my site



## Kbarredo (May 28, 2012)

So I was looking at local photographers websites to help me build my own. Well I know how to play a guitar and originally I was going to just do some plucking for my background music. Today I came across this site. Krista Lee Photography.
Now I noticed she is playing a popular song. I will give her the benefit of the doubt and say she purchased the rights to use it. How much do you think it would usually cost? Are we talking about hundreds, thousands or millions. I was thinking of putting some classical music on mine.


----------



## gsgary (May 28, 2012)

If i go on a site with music i shut it down straight away


----------



## snowbear (May 28, 2012)

Kbarredo said:


> Today I came across this site. Krista Lee Photography.
> Now I noticed she is playing a popular song. I will give her the benefit of the doubt and say she purchased the rights to use it. How much do you think it would usually cost? Are we talking about hundreds, thousands or millions.


Why not ask her?  She has a "contact" form.  I typically browse with the speakers turned off.


----------



## SCraig (May 28, 2012)

gsgary said:


> If i go on a site with music i shut it down straight away


Same here.  I have no use for music on a web site unless it's one specifically oriented toward music.


----------



## sm4him (May 28, 2012)

I agree; music and/or background sounds on a website annoy me. If there is a "sound off" option I use it; if there's not, I generally don't stay there long.

That said, my company licensed The Hollies' "Bus Stop" song for a commercial we did about two years ago. It was thousands, and it was a limited time use.

My guess is that it all depends on what song/artist you want, but the more popular ones are going to be really expensive. 
If you want classical music, it seems to me like you should be able to find some royalty-free choices.
Like here: Royalty Free Classical, Symphonic, and Orchestral Music  (That's not an endorsement of that site, it was just the top Google result for "free classical music for websites."

One final observation: I manage our company's websites (I didn't design them, I just maintain them). As much as I detest it, we HAVE background sounds on our main site. Even with the option to turn it off, I get more email complaints about the "noise" than anything other aspect of our website.

Seriously, DON'T do the music background. Anyone who actually WANTS music playing as they surf is probably already playing their OWN music.


----------



## Overread (May 28, 2012)

Music on sites can sometimes work - eg if you have a display of scrolling work in a gallery the right music can fit - but in general most people surf either without speakers (work) or with their own music playing. Thus random music starting up on a site can be a great annoyance/distraction. Generally most people are fine provided that the on/off button is big and clearly visible - if its hidden away in a corner (or worse hidden behind a mouse over reveal) then they are more like to  close the site.


As for popular music - anything major is likely to cost a small fortune in royalties - most smalltime people using it are probably not playing any royalties.


----------



## morganza (May 28, 2012)

gsgary said:


> If i go on a site with music i shut it down straight away



A lot of people do that, including myself.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 28, 2012)

More than likely she didnt pay for it.  I have music on mine but it is legit.  It is part of a deal with zenfolio.


----------



## KmH (May 28, 2012)

For a royalty-free use license, figure about $40 per song for generic music and it goes up from there for popular stuff.


----------



## Buckster (May 28, 2012)

My first instinct/reaction to music firing up when I get to a web page is to close that brower tab to make it stop.


----------



## czach2012 (May 31, 2012)

Do not use background music its annoying


----------



## CCericola (May 31, 2012)

Why Background Music Makes Your Website Suck | CIK Marketing


----------



## o hey tyler (May 31, 2012)

It should cost you approximately zero dollars (Canadian), because you shouldn't license a song for your site, or even consider having music.


----------



## ceejtank (May 31, 2012)

I clicked on the example website.. is it 1998 again?  Terrible.  And the music - makes me want to punch infants. a general rule of thumb is if a website has music on it, I will do everything within my power to get anonymous to shut it down.  Either that or I close it instantly.

It reminds me of the heavens gate cult website. Heaven's Gate - How and When It May Be Entered


----------



## KmH (May 31, 2012)

The votes are in.

Song on web site - 1 vote

No song on web site- 9,247 votes


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 1, 2012)

I just came across this website today, and while it is not a photography based website... I feel that the ambient sounds work well with it. That, and it's got amazing design and interface production to boot. 

http://www.blacknegative.comhttp://www.blacknegative.com/


----------

